# Ick Away for my Rummies?



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

I just noticed some pinhead sized white dots on my newly added Rummies today, I'm assuming that its Ick.. So far only my Rummies have the spots and they are very tiny but numerous. All Wal-Mart has available is Ick Away (.075% malachite green in aqueous solution). I read all but the last line of the directions which say "Do not use on baby fish, tetras, or scaleless species". Obviously I don't want to snuff my Cardinals and Rummies if I don't have to. Unfortunately I don't have a LFS that I can get to easily which means it'd be at least 24 hours before I could look for an alternative treatment for the ick. And by then it might be too late. So...

What will this do to the Rummies and Cards? (other than kill them I assume)
Is there anything else I can try?

Thanks--


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

first raise the temp to 80 + first and add a little aquarium salt. if it doesnt get rid of the ick within the week, then id go to the meds, but never use the meds first


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I've used it half dose with tetras and it didn't seem to hurt them.


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

The tanks presently sits at about 77/78*F but I will raise it, how much is "a little aquarium salt" for a 55G?


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Before you use the meds as well is the 55g in your sig the same tank that has the ick? try gettin the temp up, ick cant survive in that high of temps. Wait ont he salt, since i dont even use it anymore since i buy my water for my SW, and don tuse it for ick anymore since i only keep betta the easiest fish ever to cure ick from. but id say maybe a teaspoon or 2, dunno though wait for someone to back that up i could be very wrong wtih that doseage.


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes the 55g in my sig is the tank with ick.. So far none of the other 18 fish in there show any symptoms, just the Rummies, and they aren't covered in it so it appears to be a mild case thus far.. 
After reading what Lydia said and some comments from other boards, I have raised the temp to ~81*F and am going to begin Ick Away at 1/2 dose and will do several 10-20% water changes over the next several days. 
Mainly I'm doing the meds over the salt b/c I have them handy and do not have the salt. I guess it's just time to wait and see what happens..


----------



## CroW (Sep 5, 2005)

For anyone who's interested.. 
You can use Malochite Green (ie Ick Away, Quick Cure) in 1/2 dose for tetras.
I dosed the 1st night with a 1/2 dose of Ick Away, I then switched to Quick Cure since it had a recommended dosage for tetras plus it has Formulan(sp?)..

After 4 days of treatment, no fish have any ick spots and I haven't I lost one yet, of course I'll continue treatment for at least a week..


----------

